# do cockatiels sleep more in the winter?



## galactickiwi (Feb 4, 2015)

since birds are fairly reliant on schedules and routines and daylight and sleep hours are so important to them along with sunlight, is it normal for them to be sleeping more during the winter (taking more naps)?

i noticed it last year too, but miso definitely seems to be sleepier these months. we try to keep her as warm as we can with heating pads at good temperatures and turning the heating up, but ther s definitely more napping happening. 
i'm trying to use the UV light more and she seems better the days i turn it on, but the lamp itself scares her. I'm still in the process of getting her used to it but because of that i don't like to have it out all the time yet. 
is it just the shorter days throwing off her internal clock and she thinks its nighttime by 6pm?


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I'd like to know the answer to your question, too  My guys seem to be sleepier during this time of the year. Except my breeders, who get thrown into breeding mode. Go figure, LOL.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

My birds are pretty much the same. They only get sleepier when it rains, but other than that, it doesn't matter season wise, they're still pretty active


----------



## JsY505 (Jan 15, 2016)

If my birds are sleepy all the time then I know it's time too turn on music or TV and more lights and get them out of their cage too play. They have a grass hut and a grass parrot play matte and move them both. 

Sent from my Lenovo TB3-850F using Tapatalk


----------



## JsY505 (Jan 15, 2016)

I mean too say they love the grass parrot toys. Nutiberries go over well too.

Sent from my Lenovo TB3-850F using Tapatalk


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey seems to want to go to bed earlier in winter, when it gets dark earlier.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I think they do sleep longer during winter, that's the whole point of the long night's treatment for hormones. It's supposed to make them think it's winter so they go to bed earlier than when breeding.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

If anything my guys are more active, they've been chatting and whistling like crazy in the last few weeks!


----------

